# 10 acres in 29 palms



## Pdog

Hello STP! 

I just bought 10 acres in 29 palms. Im looking to start a desert farm/squat. 

If anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Pdog said:


> Hello STP!
> 
> I just bought 10 acres in 29 palms. Im looking to start a desert farm/squat.
> 
> If anyone is interested let me know!



Damn! I was wanting 29 acres in 10 Palms . . . Best of luck to you.


----------



## Pdog

ibuzzard said:


> Damn! I was wanting 29 acres in 10 Palms . . . Best of luck to you.


What were you planning to do with it?


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*You should called it: Slab City 2 (No pun!)*


----------



## Deleted member 24782

You got water there?


----------



## Pdog

Brodiesel710 said:


> You got water there?


Not yet. Im waiting for my loan to go through first. After that Ill start putting utilities on the property.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Cool, whats the parcel #, I want to check it out.


----------



## Pdog

Brodiesel710 said:


> Cool, whats the parcel #, I want to check it out.


34.1573093, -115.9786176


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Damn. You bought dirt. Land is a good investment though, there is no more of it being made, so to speak. Let me know if you need any advice when it comes time to install utilities, I've been developing 20 acres in Northern Nevada. It aint easy.


----------



## Pdog

Brodiesel710 said:


> Damn. You bought dirt. Land is a good investment though, there is no more of it being made, so to speak. Let me know if you need any advice when it comes time to install utilities, I've been developing 20 acres in Northern Nevada. It aint easy.



Will do! I heard its very expensive.

Its only 200 a month, owner financed. I figured its better than blowing that money at the bar.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

HAHA, so true. The shit we spend $$ on sometimes.....


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Can I get in on that? I mean, I occasionally need a safe-house when the warrants start stacking up.


----------



## fimbulvetr

Sounds cool. I'd definitely be interested once you get water hooked up.


----------



## themagictrek

we lived in joshua tree earlier this year and love it! we are fully contained rv and would love the chance to stay


----------



## jimbo slice

Pdog said:


> Hello STP!
> 
> I just bought 10 acres in 29 palms. Im looking to start a desert farm/squat.
> 
> If anyone is interested let me know!


Where's ten palms?


----------



## jimbo slice

jimbo slice said:


> Where's ten palms?


Ok oops gotcha ..im down for some desert homesteading keep us posted!!


----------



## Cornelius Vango

If you bought the land it's by definition not a squat. But it sounds cool. Im down in imperial county a couple hours away. I'm in your area relatively often. Maybe I'll hir you up sometime.


----------



## Matt Derrick

curious how much that set you back?


----------



## Pdog

Matt Derrick said:


> curious how much that set you back?



Its about 14k with interest. 11k principal


----------



## Pdog

Matt Derrick said:


> curious how much that set you back?



However it's only like 250 a month.


----------



## Pdog

Cornelius Vango said:


> If you bought the land it's by definition not a squat. But it sounds cool. Im down in imperial county a couple hours away. I'm in your area relatively often. Maybe I'll hir you up sometime.


Likewise. I wanna go check out the library sometime soon!


All thats there is a small sand bag fort. I live in the 310 southbay area right now. But ideally id like to see if theres anyone whod like to post at the land maybe tend to a chicken coupe/a small garden. 

Only problem is you probably want a 4x4 to get there due to all the sand


----------



## Matt Derrick

what made you select that area?


----------



## Pdog

Matt Derrick said:


> what made you select that area?


To be honest my brother was about to foreclose on it so i decided to take over payments. But i figured 250 a month isnt that bad. So i figured ill do something with it. 

Im probably just going to rent a skid steer and set up a small motocross track on it for the time being.


----------



## Windwalker

Pdog said:


> Likewise. I wanna go check out the library sometime soon!
> 
> 
> All thats there is a small sand bag fort. I live in the 310 southbay area right now. But ideally id like to see if theres anyone whod like to post at the land maybe tend to a chicken coupe/a small garden.
> 
> Only problem is you probably want a 4x4 to get there due to all the sand


----------



## Windwalker

Windwalker said:


> But ideally id like to see if theres anyone whod like to post at the land maybe tend to a chicken coupe/a small garden.



Hi, Hows it going with your desert plot?
I know that area fairly well. Lived out there for about two years, without a car. Travelled by foot and public transport all the time. 

I've been thinking about heading back out that way. May be interested in a work exchange. Would you? 

I also trained there in the desert with the Marines back in '94. That's when I fell in love with that area. 

I also had a studio apt in nearby Desert Hot Springs that I rented out back in 2016 for about 3 months on the weekends. I could bore you with lots of tales about that gig. Lol


----------



## dissociatecrab

I actually planned to head that area (AZ specifically). Whenever I manage to be on my way, I might check back on ya.
I have pipefitting and electrical experience, if you need help in exchange to offer a “home” to someone.


----------

